# Diamondback Steilacoom RCX - opinions?



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

I am thinking of getting my first cyclocross bike and I think I might have found a pretty good deal. The bike I am looking at is the Diamondback Steilacoom RCX.

Diamondback Bicycles » Steilacoom RCX

Any opinions on this bike for a newbie to cyclocross?

My current roadbike is a 2010 Cannondale SuperSix with full SRAM red group. Am I going to quickly wish I bought a higher level cyclocross bike?

Any opinions are greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

That bike will work fine. The parts will work well and should be durable. Will not be super light though. 

Do you race on the road? Do you plan to race cross and how much? Are you buying a gravel road/winter bike and not planning on racing much? These questions could influence your decision.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

That's a solid raceable bike right out of the box. Spend money on light race wheels use the stock ones for training and you'll be set.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

I think it's the same exact frame as the raleigh rx aluminum model. Look at the geometry.


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

Andy STi said:


> That bike will work fine. The parts will work well and should be durable. Will not be super light though.
> 
> Do you race on the road? Do you plan to race cross and how much? Are you buying a gravel road/winter bike and not planning on racing much? These questions could influence your decision.



No racing, pretty much a gravel road/winter bike. I am not too concerned about weight, as long as its not a tank.


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. I am thinking I might go for it!


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

My buddy got me a pro deal on this bike, and we are building it up tomorrow, so I will let you know how my first season goes racing on that bike. From what I have heard, in the Cat 3 and 4s anyway, the bike doesn't matter much: it is more about learning the Cross specific skills and building that explosive sprinting strength (doing your intervals?).............Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

How much is it?


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Tricio said:


> No racing, pretty much a gravel road/winter bike. I am not too concerned about weight, as long as its not a tank.


It'll be perfect then.


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Steilacoom CCX*

I picked up a Steilacoom CCX last month and have been riding the piss out of it. I'm new to CX but the bike came highly recommended from a hard core CX friend of mine.

Frame is the same as the 2011 Raleigh (essentially the same company), and only a different color to the RXC bike (white versus black). Besides having strong but heavy wheels, the thing is a blast to ride on and off road. 

FWIW, the low end Shimano stuff shifts incredibly well and the basic Tektro brakes stop decent after some serious dial in time.

For a bike that goes for under a thousand when on sale, it can't be touched. Even a respectfully built Pake or similar inexpensive steel frame would cost more. 

My other option was a cheap Santa Cruz Stigmata frame and doing the build myself. 

Going with the DBR bike gave me a rideable bike that will serve as the perfect platform for upgrade parts and the eventual "pit bike" role. 

For those considering a Diamond Back CX bike, go for it.


----------



## alreadyblue (Jul 26, 2006)

I picked up the Steilacoom RCX up at Nashbar over labor day. It was on sale, and there was nothing that could touch it, price wise, for the components that it came with. It arrived a couple days ago, so I've only had an hour or so ride on it.

Out of the box, it was 20.5 pounds for a 56cm, without pedals. Which is about what I expected it to be. The wheels, saddle and seatpost are pretty heavy. So you could easily save some weight right there. 

The geometry on the 56cm frame was a little off. The top tube was closer to 55cm, and the stand over was more like 31.5 inches. All of which worked out a lot better for me. Perfectly in fact, I didn't have to swap the stem out for a shorter one.

On the brief ride I took, the bike seemed about right in the middle of all the cross bikes I have had. Except the BB seemed pretty stiff when I stomped on the pedals. I've never had a cross bike with BB30 before, so that might account for it. I didn't get a chance to do any real cyclocross type riding, or even any thing off pavement, so we will see about its cross abilities.

I do have a couple gripes. Everything on the bike was set up pretty well. Except for two things. First, the cable housing did not look like it was even trimmed. There is a ridiculously large amount of cable housing before the cable stops. I guess it's better to run too long than too short, but it should have been trimmed to the frame size. Second, the handlebars are 44cm. Which is OK, I usually run 44cm bars on my road bike but I like 42cm bars on my cross bike. It just seems like most 56cm cross bikes come with 42cm bars, but maybe I am being petty.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

samuel said:


> I think it's the same exact frame as the raleigh rx aluminum model. Look at the geometry.



The DB & Raleigh are not the same frame, totally different geometry. I know the engineer that did the DB & even though its the same company the two divisions operate independently. Ironically, another friend of mine rode the DB on his way to winning the Raleigh contract at the Midsummer Nights Cross race. I cant speak from experience but I have heard the DB rides much better, geometry wise. However, both are cross bikes so both are good in my book. :thumbsup:

DP


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok so now I have one race and a few training rides on this bike. Great bike for the money and handles well. My frame is the white one with the Sora level components, so my hope is I can make it through this season, and then upgrade most of it to 105 for next year. It came with the Kenda Small Block 8 tires which were insane on the hard dry course, but I bought the Michelin Mud 2s, as I race in Seattle area. 

The Sora shifters suck, but then you guys know that. The geometry and feel of the bike really works for me, and I rode my friend's Ti bike with top of the line components in the same day, and I was surprised at how well the BD compared. Of course, if you are racing for an hour, the Ti bike will hurt less, but I just don't have 4 grand (wish I did). Seems to me if you are just getting into the sport an aluminum frame is the way to start.............MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Sora Shifters*

I wanted to sound off on the components spec'd with this bike. I can say that the Sora shifters really aren't that bad all things considered.

I have a nice road bike with full Campy Chorus/Record mixed gruppo. The shifters are 2010 Chorus and are excellent. For those used to shifting Campy style with the thumb, they work great. I have no clue on the weight difference between Sora shifter/brake levers compared to SRAM Red or Dura Ace stuff, but I can assure you the thing that needs the most attention on this bike are the wheels. 

I'm working on getting a set of tubulars, a ti railed saddle and I'll call her done except for changing tires and the chain. 

A part of me wants to take the handlebar, steam and seatpost off to weight the factory DBR parts. They "look" light and can't weigh that much more than the ubiquitous FSA or similar parts spec'd everywhere. 

This bike has gotta be the best buy going for a starter CX steed.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree it is a good deal, and even though the components are low end, they work well enough and the bike is light. There is no way the Sora is designed to hold up to the type of abuse that say the 105 level will, but I am hoping to get through the season. Yea the wheels are cheap, but again they are light, and since I am 150 I doubt I will taco those suckers 

MTT


----------



## lalaland (Apr 6, 2012)

*Does it worth $700 USD??? - 2010 ULTEGRA 6700 105 DIAMONDBACK*

Hello All, 

I am a newbie and is about to join the cycling community. I am wondering you guys could let me know if this bike is worth the money to buy, as I am kind of clueless. All your opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

More information about the bike below: 


Carbon fiber fork with plenty of length for stem height adjustments
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed shifters
Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed chain
Shimano 105 5700 10 speed standard crankset, front and rear derailleur
Upgraded Easton Vista wheelset

Thanks,


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

lalaland said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a newbie and is about to join the cycling community. I am wondering you guys could let me know if this bike is worth the money to buy, as I am kind of clueless. All your opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## lalaland (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry, if this cannot be posted here.


----------

